# RIP Kyra



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She passed on her own this morning at home ............we are all in shock.........

Lee


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry, this cancer is a terrible killer. The positive is that it is not painful and dogs have a good quality of life until the very end.

She was a very happy girl who had a full life surrounded with people who loved her.

Run free Kyra, I hope my boy BoBo was there to great you at the Bridge.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to soon... I'm sorry to hear this.. Wasn't the news I was expecting..

Rest in peace sweet Kyra!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Lee~

My deepest heartfelt condolonsces zooming out to you and your pack. Run free Kyra!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH LEE.......























I'm on my way to work but will be home after 4:30. Call if you need to.































beautiful Kyra


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

With heartfelt sympathy. Run free at the Bridge Kyra.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no...... I was hoping she would have a little more time. 

I am so sorry......


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lee, please accept my sincerest condolences to you and her family.






























Kyra


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Lee, I'm so sorry.
Please pass my sympathies on to the rest of her family


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

So sorry, Lee.
















Kyra


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry Lee.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Lee!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh no, I am so sorry.









~Kristin


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not even 9 full days after surgery!!!!!!!!!! Last Tuesday at 4ish - We thought 4 months, and hoped for 6 - but 9 days?????????????? Just in shock here....another tumor must have been there or popped up......9 DAYS!!!

Thanks all......I linked Pat to the thread last week and I am sure she will appreciate all your thoughts....

Lee


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so so sorry!








Stay strong


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lee, my heart goes out to you and your family.







I'm so deeply sorry. May you find some comfort in remembering how very loved Kyra always knew she was, so many loving things you did for her in her life. Such a very special girl. Run free, dear Kyra.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Kyra. I hope she is running free at the Bridge with all the rest of our beloved dogs who are patiently waiting there for us to join them.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lee and Kyra's loved ones.

Please accept my heartfelt condolences. It is never easy to loose one of our beloved pets and pals. But please know that Kyra loved you and that she passed to the bridge on her own schedule in the comfort of her home.

Val


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Lee, I lost two to this cancer and researched it quite a bit. It seems that with surgery alone dogs die within weeks (around 3 weeks according to several vets I saw), even though the formal statistics say 1-3 months. For a few very rare dogs surgery is completely curative therefore definitely worth trying. There were several dogs on this board that died within three weeks of surgery. Also at the moment of the surgery the diagnosis is not known and some benign conditions can have similar appearance as hemangiosarcoma.

Chemo extends the lifespan of the dog to 2-4 months. My BoBo made it to 4 months. At the vet's office the vet was surprised that BoBo was still alive, so the reality is bleak.

My sense is that even when the dog does not have visible metastases on organs, the existing blood vessels can change, become more 'brittle' and rupture.

I think, for those of us who had to deal with this disease, it is important to try to undertand it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear about Kyra, I was praying she'd be the exception to this dreadful form of cancer. My condolences to you, her family she lived with, and all who loved this beautiful girl.








Rest in peace, Kyra, may you run free at the Bridge!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It must be such a shock-you do everything you possibly can and it can't change the course of the disease. 

Please take comfort in the full life you and Kyra shared. Her talents reached their full development with you.

I'm so sorry,
Mary Jane


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm sorry for both you and her family.







I know having lost 2 seniors to this i know how hard the shock of the sudden death can be. The only positive is that it is a quick and "relatively" painless death for them, so I am happy she passed quickly at home.

This toxic form of cancer spreads like wildfire, coming up out of nowhere and taking our beloved friends too soon.

My thoughts and prayers are with you all today.








Kyra


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of this beautiful girl... My sincerest condolences, Lee - to all of you...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry Lee. RIP Kyra.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Cancer, what a terrible word for all of us, human or canine......it has it's own agenda and sometimes there is not much we can do, even though we try to do everything possible.
My thoughts and prayers are with you, Kyra, Pat and her family. Another special friend, taken from us too soon.........


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Kyra. We'll be remembering you and your family in our prayers. I'm sure she is romping pain free with Poohbear and the others.

Rest peacefully Kyra.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry.







Kyra.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Lee, I'm so terribly sorry. I know what it's like to be discussing weeks and months; but suddenly, you don't even have a few hours or minutes to say goodbye. It's heartbreaking. And it seems just grossly unfair. 

Such a beautiful girl. It seems that she lived life on her own terms. Perhaps she wished to leave on her own terms as well. As you said, she was always happy. Perhaps she knew that a long goodbye would simply have been too sad for her. With my always happy girl, she left almost as suddenly. But years later, I realized that that's what SHE would have wanted: simply to go. She knew she was adored, and she knew that she spent her life loving me. She didn't need a long goodbye (even if that's what *I* would have wanted). 

It seems that Kyra knew no words were necessary. The love you shared was obvious. May that carry you in the difficult days ahead. 

You, your family and your pack will remain in my thoughts.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry . . . my heart goes out to you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers with all of you((


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

She will be remembered by so many for who she was, and what she's left behind. She proved her mettle so many times over in just that one "C" litter. My thoughts and those of the kid are with you and his Grandma...

(((((( Hugs ))))))) 








Jill, Bev and Ikon


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a sad time








Run painfree Kyra.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

My deepest sympathies on the loss of beautiful Kyra. She had a wonderful life, full of love and happiness, surrounded by people who loved her. She will be watching from the bridge.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this... 

I truely believe that animals know better than we do, she knew it was her time and in the warmth of her home, surrounded by "her things" she felt comfortable enough to let go... 

My heart is with you and everyone who loved this beautiful girl..


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Kyra. What a shock: this is how I lost my gsd, Basu. 

Sounds like Kyra had the best life possible. 

Take good care,


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Lee,
Love and hugs to all who loved Kyra from the Dimock Pack.








We are thanking Kyra for all that she gave you, but feeling your pain tonight.








May all find peace.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear. My thoughts are w/you and your family.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this, I also hoped for much more.

RIP Kyra. Deepest sympathy to her family and those who loved her.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

So sorry Lee..I know you were hoping for more time with her. I find it comforting though that she got to go at home, where she was comfortable and loved. She's at peace now


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Wow, here I had just read last wk about her diagnosis. I'm so sorry, no matter how young or how old it's never easy.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Lee,

I'm so very very sorry to read this.. RIP Dear Sweet Kyra. Words sometimes seem so inappropriate during times like this. Sending healing thoughts your way.

Hugs, Lynn


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear this, Lee. R.I.P. Kyra.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I am so sorry Lee, we lost a beautiful girl to hemagio just after Thanksgiving... I am at my wits end with this disease, it has taken too many of my friends this year...


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Lee,

I was sorry to read that you didn't have more time with Kyra. As others have said no matter the amount of time with us, it is never enough.

Wishing you and Kyra's other family healing and peaceful thoughts.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss







I spent the last year hospicing my mom with cancer until her passing, cancer is an awful thing, I know... I believe there is a place where Kyra is running free of pain and happy and maybe she'll run into my mom and dad for a pet


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Lee. Rest in peace, sweet Kyra.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How terrible, I'm so sorry


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences.


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

OMG Lee. I am so sorry. Run free Kyra. 

Sending bear hugs your way Lee...


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest regrets and sincere condolences. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

My condolences for the loss of your sweet girl Kyra


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry Lee. And to her other family (so lucky to have 2) as well. What a terrible disease.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks to all for their expressions of concern and messages of comfort - Kyra's spirit lives on in her daughter and grandkids.....the ornery happy attitude is definitely carried by Image and I-Bengal, aka Wicked and Evil!

Reading this morning, going to Kyra's for dinner today is very touching and I thank all of you for helping again......

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ikon we fondly call the "Black Cyclone" so he's got it too... and now I know where that grabbing your sleeve or pant leg comes from!!!


----------

